
Methods and Classes, the same? - blasdel
http://www.iam.unibe.ch/~akuhn/blog/2009/methods-and-classes-the-same/
======
tetha
Ah, he is on the wonderful way into pure object oriented languages, like
smalltalk, probably added with a bit of homoiconicity :) Aka: the land, where
everything is an object, all values are equal (unlike Java) and things usually
go very smooth, because things are based and unified on the simple concept of
sending a message to the right object.

------
jacquesm
That's a very interesting set of postings, be sure to check out the rest.

